# Update on Molly



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Molly got good news she is now producing" some " baby red blood cells !!!! Yeah!! She should be flooded with them by now ,but she just has some which is wonderful news!!and her levels are staying up!!!Thank you all of you for the prayers. I told my husband ,Molly's going to be ok,there's people all over the world praying for her!so happy!!but our dachshund maisey has sprang her hip and had to go to the doctor today!we were there just yesterday with Molly. Molly has to go back in 2 weeks


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wonderful news! And gosh when it's rains it pours huh? Hope your vet visit today is very uneventful and that it's something minor.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That is so great about Molly!! How unlucky that now Maisey is the one having troubles. I hope she heals quick and without any problems!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thank y'all ,that's the kind of stuff that comes with having dachshunds. She's pitiful watching her walking. Yes and Molly , I've got faith she is going to make a complete recovery


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

What a relief! I am glad you have good news about Molly...Positive thoughts are still being beamed to you along with some new ones now for little Maisey and a speedy recovery!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

:dance::cheer: Way to go Molly....that is great news...we will keep her in our prayers for continued improvement....I was just looking at her picture...what a little doll she is.....gentle hugs to her from my girls...and sorry to hear about Maisey hip...hopefully with some rest it will heal quickly....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh thank goodness for Molly! What great news. I thought about her often
Sheila. I'm so glad she'll be ok. Sorry about pretty Maisey, sending lots of
positive healing thoughts! Hope all goes well. Keep us updated if you can.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I am so happy to hear the good news about Molly!!! Will continue sending good thoughts for both her and Maisey.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Great news for Molly! Hopefully Maisey's leg will heal quickly.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you every one!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Praise the Lord, as He hears our Prayers. So happy to hear that. Keep Jesus close to you everyday as He needs your love back and He will fill you with Blessing. .


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Praise the Lord, as He hears our Prayers. So happy to hear that. Keep Jesus close to you everyday as He needs your love back and He will fill you with Blessing. .


you are a blessing!!


----------

